# I Think I Found the Perfect Drug For Me - Tyrosine!!



## karoloydi (Feb 18, 2010)

Has anyone tried L-Tyrosine? Or N Acetyl Tyrosine?

It looks like its potentially really good for my condition, G6PD deficiency. And also my social anxiety and my extremely pale color! Its like this supplement was made for me!

I found that *tyrosine is needed for G6PD enzyme production.*
http://atvb.ahajournals.org/cgi/content/short/29/6/895
Also this study show because those people have a defective gene that produces tyrosine in the place of histidine, they produce 400% more G6PD enzyme.
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=eaa7e3a9883d6aaea846d16bea7f1d56

And could also help with my social anxietyand ADHD cause as you probably know* tyrosine is needed to produce dopamine and norepinephrine* . And dopamine is probably the main reason for social anxiety and ADHD. Norepinephrine is also helping with ADHD.
Theres also this study I found that studied effect of tyrosine on dopamine.
http://ajp.psychiatryonline.org/cgi/content/full/160/10/1887



> METHOD: Healthy male subjects were scanned on two occasions: once after receiving a balanced amino acid drink and once after receiving a drink mixture from which tyrosine and phenylalanine were omitted.
> RESULTS: Dietary tyrosine and phenylalanine depletion increased [11C]raclopride binding in the striatum by a mean of 6%. The change in [11C]raclopride binding correlated significantly with the fall in the ratio of tyrosine and phenylalanine to large neutral amino acids.
> CONCLUSIONS: This is the first demonstration of an effect of a dietary manipulation on brain dopamine release in humans. This result provides support for the further investigation of the role of dietary manipulations in the treatment of neuropsychiatric disorders.


http://ajp.psychiatryonline.org/cgi/content/full/160/10/1887

It could also help with my pale color cause *tyrosine is needed to produce melanin.*
Tyrosine -> DOPA -> dopaquinone -> cysteinyldopa -> melanin

It looks like the perfect supplement for me. 
But will it work for my social anxiety?


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

I took L-Tyrosine quite excessively a couple years back.......

It works , for the increasing Melanin/skin pigment thing. Definetly, Yes. I was noticably more tanner/darker skin, while consuming multiple grams of L-tyrosine per day. I also got this same effect, with DL Phenylalanine, (which would convert somewhat into L-Tyrosine)

As far as increasing Dopamine......rather weak, mostly insignificant. I noticed mostly a HUGE amount of Adrenergic stimulation, maybe somewhat from increased Norepinephrine/Tyramine activity. L-tyrosine consistently made my SA alot worse, regardless of the situation/environment. 

I believe, the merely marginal increase of Dopamine, is due to the fact that Tyrosine Hydroxylase is significantly saturated , at normal levels of Tyrosine. There can be Tons of Tyrosine, but there is only a certain amount of Tyrosine Hydroxylase, thus, Dopamine synthesis is regulated by Tyrosine Hydroxylase activity.


----------



## karoloydi (Feb 18, 2010)

Vini Vidi Vici said:


> I took L-Tyrosine quite excessively a couple years back.......
> 
> It works , for the increasing Melanin/skin pigment thing. Definetly, Yes. I was noticably more tanner/darker skin, while consuming multiple grams of L-tyrosine per day. I also got this same effect, with DL Phenylalanine, (which would convert somewhat into L-Tyrosine)
> 
> ...


Do you think that maybe L-Tyrosine cant cross the blood brain barrier effectively, but N Acetyl Tyrosine can? Maybe this is why you didnt notice much help with your SA.
I ve already ordered N Acetyl Tyrosine. I ll see how it goes. Maybe its better than normal L-Tyrosine. DO you think I should add Phenylalanine to the mix? Is there a synergystic effect with the two?
Anyway, even if it just helps with my enzyme deficiency and my skin color thats good enough for me!
And norepinephrine increase could help with my ADHD as well.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

I'd say it's the TH saturation, which L-dopa bypasses.


----------



## brownie28 (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm taking L-Tyrosine for depression because of SA and I've noticed a small lift in my mood but no difference in my anxiety. I heard it is also supposed to help with weight loss because it speeds up your metabolism. Has anyone experienced that?


----------



## a2f (Apr 17, 2010)

how do you know your g6pd is deficient?


----------



## karoloydi (Feb 18, 2010)

a2f said:


> how do you know your g6pd is deficient?


You do blood test. Or if you get hemolytic anemia after taking aspirin or eating fava beans.


----------



## karoloydi (Feb 18, 2010)

rocknroll714 said:


> I've taken obscene amounts of both L-phenylalanine and L-tyrosine.. we're talking as much as 25 grams in a 12 hour period. I noticed barely any effects from either, only a bare dopaminergic threshold I'd say. My friend who tried them with me had identical effects. They're both completely useless for depression, SA, ADHD, etc, or anything really for that matter, except maybe tanning I guess (don't quote me on that last part though).
> 
> Levodopa combined with carbidopa on the other hand is a different story. I haven't tried higher doses yet, but 50 mg was stronger than the highest L-tyrosine dose I took, though this was still really weak. The nausea sucks. I've heard levodopa starts to get interesting about 200-300 mg, so later on I'll try it maybe and report back. Regarding SA, I don't think it's useful as there's just too much conversion to adrenaline and noradrenaline. Mark (Guide 4 Dummies) said it wasn't useful for SA at all and remarked that it was even anxiogenic.


Yeah, I ve tried sinemet 100/25. It worked really well under normal conditions. But I noticed that under stressful conditions it didnt work so well. Maybe cause of what you said that it increases adrenalin and noradrenalin.
But due to my condition they say that its best to avoid it just in case. I am not sure why. Maybe cause I am low in glutathione and without glutathione it could be more toxic. So I stopped taking it.
I ll give the n acetyl tyrosin a go and see how it goes.


----------



## Weston (Sep 23, 2006)

Strange. I also have an extremely pale complexion. So pale in fact that In college I had a couple of jerks who used to call me Casper . I wonder if this is coincidence or somehow related to whatever the cause is of anxiety. Or maybe it's just a byproduct that happens to people with higher than normal anxiety.


----------



## Rasputin_1 (Oct 27, 2008)

Weston said:


> Strange. I also have an extremely pale complexion. So pale in fact that In college I had a couple of jerks who used to call me Casper . I wonder if this is coincidence or somehow related to whatever the cause is of anxiety. Or maybe it's just a byproduct that happens to people with higher than normal anxiety.


Eh... I get really tan in the summer, maybe anxious people stay indoors more?


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

rocknroll714 said:


> I got called that too >_>


Shall I call you Nosferatu instead? :idea


----------



## karoloydi (Feb 18, 2010)

rocknroll714 said:


> I got called that too >_>


lol. I got called Dracula.


----------



## inVis420 (Jul 15, 2009)

I took 5-htp with L-tyrosine for 4 months and I really did notice a difference in my mood. When I only took 5-htp by itself my mood didn't improve at all....it might have actually worsened so I ordered L-tyrosine recently.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

Rasputin_1 said:


> Eh... I get really tan in the summer, maybe anxious people stay indoors more?


:clap and the winner is... Captain Obvious? WTF? How can that guy ALWAYS be right?


----------



## karoloydi (Feb 18, 2010)

I got my N Acetyl Tyrosine.
I took 1x250mg at first. Didnt feel a thing.
So I took 5x250mg after a few hours.
I felt an increase in energy, but it was a nervous kind of energy. It was more like drinking coffee. But a bit weaker. And it only lasted about 3 hours. And it was also interfering with the euphoric feeling I was getting from memantine.
Next day I tried 4x250mg with 5HTP. Its like they cancelled each other out or something. i didnt feel a thing.
I ll keep taking 1 or two pills a day until I finish the pills. If I dont see any change in my skin color I ll stop taking it. 
For social anxiety I dont think its of much use for me. 
I ve read that you need to take it on an empty stomach. So I am gonna give it a last try of 10 pills on an empty stomach sometime next week and see what happens. But I dont have high hopes for it.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

meyaj said:


> :clap and the winner is... Captain Obvious? WTF? How can that guy ALWAYS be right?


 Sarcasm directed at a person is a sign of passive aggresion. It's also a sign of anger which is basically fear. Look inside before verbally insult others this way.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

In our discussions we've basically concluded tyrosine, phenylalanine, tryptophan, 5-HTP, L-dopa aren't very useful for much, except perhaps as part of a combination. Sublingual carbidopa/L-dopa + 5-HTP may have potential but I dunno at this point. Taking stuff like phenylalanine/tyrosine/etc. isn't going to be of much use as a monotherapy due to the limits of neurotransmitter synthesis, and possibly blood brain barrier entry.

IMO the real benefits lie in receptor agonists, reuptake inhibitors, releasing agents, enzyme inhibitors, and so on (and possible combinations of such). Precursors to me only seem useful as perhaps an add-on. And another problem with dopamine precursors is that they increase the production of neurotoxic metabolites.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

metamorphosis said:


> Sarcasm directed at a person is a sign of passive aggresion. It's also a sign of anger which is basically fear. Look inside before verbally insult others this way.


I see you've made it your personal mission to take issue with anything I say.

Guess what: The sarcasm was not directed at the poster I quoted. I am 100% in agreement with them and glad that someone finally pointed it out. It shows they have some common sense.

The sarcasm was directed at the fact that it took so long for somebody to state the obvious, not at any particular person, and certainly not at Rasputin.

I've noticed you're really horrible at trying to point out my intentions though, this time going so far as to infer the exact opposite of what I actually meant. You really should just give up, I don't think practice is going to make perfect in this case...


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

meyaj said:


> I see you've made it your personal mission to take issue with anything I say.
> 
> Guess what: The sarcasm was not directed at the poster I quoted. I am 100% in agreement with them and glad that someone finally pointed it out. It shows they have some common sense.
> 
> ...


 Your sarcasm wears thin and a bloated ego is just what this site doesn't need.
Peace


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, I'm in agreement that Captain Obvious entered the room when we started debating whether anxious people tend to stay indoors, and whether Summer gives you a tan. But I guess on an SA board, criticism and even warranted sarcasm are things that need to be used with extreme discretion due to the sensitive nature of board members, so no offence intended to those involved.

For the record, I'd say meyaj's ego is about proportional to his capabilities. I haven't seen anything but sensible posts from him. But PERHAPS he could be a bit more considerate to people's reactions to someone pointing out the obvious to them (like in this thread), as it may seem condescending. As could I. It's actually quite difficult to filter your instinctual response all the time and censor it for mental health boards like this, at least for me anyway.


----------



## robotaffliction (Jul 24, 2009)

tyrosine is also the precursor to thyroid hormones, and T3 may have antidepressant effects, potentiating the effect of norepinephrine on the neuron firing rates in the hippocampus:
http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/journal/121552570/abstract?CRETRY=1&SRETRY=0


----------



## meemers (Apr 7, 2013)

euphoria said:


> In our discussions we've basically concluded tyrosine, phenylalanine, tryptophan, 5-HTP, L-dopa aren't very useful for much, except perhaps as part of a combination. Sublingual carbidopa/L-dopa + 5-HTP may have potential but I dunno at this point. Taking stuff like phenylalanine/tyrosine/etc. isn't going to be of much use as a monotherapy due to the limits of neurotransmitter synthesis, and possibly blood brain barrier entry.
> 
> IMO the real benefits lie in receptor agonists, reuptake inhibitors, releasing agents, enzyme inhibitors, and so on (and possible combinations of such). Precursors to me only seem useful as perhaps an add-on. And another problem with dopamine precursors is that they increase the production of neurotoxic metabolites.


eupohoria,
Is there a thread you can refer me to that summarizes the discussions/conclusions regarding the precursors. Also, can you point me to information regarding precursors and the increase of neurotoxic metabolites?

I am currently experimenting with L-tyrosine, GABA, and 5-htp and this is the first I hear of possible neurotoxicity.

Thanks.


----------

